
Keith Flint, Prodigy front man, dead at 49 - adamnemecek
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/03/04/uk/keith-flint-prodigy-dead-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
======
daveslash
I discovered The Prodigy in an odd way. I was walking down the sidewalk in
2003 in northern Utah. and a car drove past me on the road. They hit a pot-
hole _really_ hard. So hard that it caused a CD in their visor-cd-holder-thing
to shoot out of the open car window. It was an unlabeled burned CD that landed
darn near my feet. I took it home and popped it in my CD player. It was Fat of
the Land.

~~~
amerine
This feels like the right way to discover new music. Wow.

------
eric_b
Music for the Jilted Generation is one of the best electronic albums I've ever
heard. Not sure how much Keith contributed to that particular album (at the
time I think it was mainly Liam Howlett's project) but certainly Fat of the
Land is a seminal electronic album as well, and Keith was a very visible part
of that act.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
spent my early days locked up in my room learning C to this album. it's light
on lyrics which makes it (for me) perfect for development work. later his
music helped me stay motivated and push my personal limits when running.
"Breathe" [1] was on my ipod when I crossed the finish line of my first
marathon.

some years later I was lucky to see them live on their _Omen_ tour ...
incredible on stage performance.

so much of their music helped me get over things and stay on track. I respect
his choice which is as good as any way to exit this fucking world. Still I'm
devastated.

------
kemiller2002
The Prodigy was coolest group I went to hear. They had so much energy. I was
lucky as the time my girlfriend could get us box seats through her work. We
were right in front of the walkway between the sections of the covered area.

Keith was bouncing around on stage, and then all of a sudden he jumps off and
starts to run down the walk way at high speed. You could see the overweight
security guards freak out and start to try and follow him to make sure he
didn't get hurt. He runs within like 2 feet of us and makes his way back on
stage. After a couple of minutes, he then proceeds to do it again causing the
crowd in there to go nuts. They were so much fun to watch.

------
ccnafr
RIP Loved this guy and his band

------
canthonytucci
Some cool old interviews and articles

[http://www.nekozine.co.uk/prodigy/media.html](http://www.nekozine.co.uk/prodigy/media.html)

------
rchaud
Very sad news. The Fat of the Land was the first "alternative" music I'd heard
as a 12 year old. As others have said, their live energy is incredible and
Keith Flint's vocals and stage antics were a big part of making it happen.

------
zukestermac
I'm honestly really sad about this. This band were iconic for me growing up. A
true pioneer has left us.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Loved - The Trick, its so perfect in a endless loop.

------
rcatcher
> Flint's distinctive appearance, vocals and dancing made him one of the most
> recognizable figures on the British techno scene

> Keith Flint, singer on hits like ‘Firestarter’ for British electro-pop
> pioneers The Prodigy, has died aged 49

CNN shows again its ignorance, The Prodigy is not techno and not electro-pop.

~~~
eric_b
eh, fighting about musical genre is like arguing tabs and spaces. I often call
Prodigy "techno" to people who don't closely follow electronic music, as it
gets the point across. And certainly you could make an argument that some of
their music was "electro-pop" depending on how you define it, as it hit pop
radio stations for a time, and was predominately electronic...

------
jihadjihad
While personally saddened by this loss, I don't think this post "gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity" [0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
sjcsjc
As yet another high profile suicide I think that sadly it is noteworthy.
(Source: The BBC article quotes Liam Howlett on the subject).

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-
arts-47442312](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-47442312)

